# moving to canada



## brentd (Sep 24, 2012)

hi all were in the process of moving to alberta canada house is sold so we should be going the end of nov or early jan weve lived there befor and realy enjoyed it so were moving back 
does anyone have any tips on removal co or horror stories so we know who to avoid


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

brentd said:


> hi all were in the process of moving to alberta canada house is sold so we should be going the end of nov or early jan weve lived there befor and realy enjoyed it so were moving back
> does anyone have any tips on removal co or horror stories so we know who to avoid


Hi,

I might only have a horror story for you to avoid, and that is moving to Alberta in January. By then, we might have a good 3' - 4' of snow on the ground. 

*Hopefully one of the moderators will move this thread to the Canadian Forum, hence more help could be provided.*

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## brentd (Sep 24, 2012)

yes i remember the winters but its not the uk canada has snow ploughs not like the uk


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

You must be talking about certain parts of England because other areas of the UK have snow plows. 

I've heard good reviews about EVL, but they are self-packing.


----------

